# grésillement avec les AirPods



## dams44 (26 Février 2019)

bonjours,

J'ai un un petit problème un petit peu dérangeant quand j'écoute mes musique sur mon iPhone avec mes AirPods le son grésille et quand j'écoute mes musique avec mon MacBook Pro avec les AirPods le son ne grésille pas

Quand j'écoute la musique avec YouTube que ce soit sur mon iPhone ou sur mon MacBook Pro via mes AirPods le son ne grésille pas 

ps: les musique télécharger viens de youtube aux maximums de la qualités disponible...

avez vous une solution


----------

